# its a Friday the 13th miracle!!!



## King Dorado (Jan 13, 2017)

thank youeeeeeeeeee

*o*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 13, 2017)

When in the frickle did they do this?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

so unfair ;;;--;;;


----------



## Heyden (Jan 13, 2017)

cant wait 4 it to disappear wink wink


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

Heyden said:


> cant wait 4 it to disappear wink wink



still gonna sit here and reload shop page for hours tbh


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 13, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> still gonna sit here and reload shop page for hours tbh



honestly should restock for the ones horus snatched...not fair xD everyone else got limited to 1


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

Mistymayz said:


> honestly should restock for the ones horus snatched...not fair xD everyone else got limited to 1



heh i honestly do wish they'd disappear, they only cost 1tbt too good to be true, its all just a troll ;-;


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 13, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> heh i honestly do wish they'd disappear, they only cost 1tbt too good to be true, its all just a troll ;-;



that would be sooooo mean  no way


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

Mistymayz said:


> that would be sooooo mean  no way



most likely will, even still, im going to lose sleep and refresh like a fool


----------



## sizzi (Jan 13, 2017)

Was "weird" (wierd) spelled wrong in the original doll?

EDIT: According to Sholees guide no... these new "wierd" dolls are a bit sketchy lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Please even if they disappear I need to have one.  *Cries*


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 13, 2017)

I missed the restock q-q they are kinda cute tbh


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 13, 2017)

Can't believe I missed it, I've wanted one for ages ><.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 13, 2017)

*screams* why do I always miss everything =[


----------



## Gir (Jan 13, 2017)

There's more in stock!


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 13, 2017)

Omg I got one  thank you!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

horray! i can finally sleep now!, i cant wait to wake up to find that mine and everyone else's precious dolls have been ripped away from us!


----------



## Luciaaaa (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks like I got one <3


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

I want one. I want to tear it's precious limbs apart and devour it's heart.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 13, 2017)

oml thank the turts even if this is just them joshing us, which I feel like it is and that its gunna like either turn into something else or just disappear I'm glad i at least got something when it was in stock for once i can die happy meow


----------



## Corrie (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh my god! I didn't realize it was Friday the 13th or about thr weird dolls! XD


----------



## sizzi (Jan 13, 2017)

Think there will be another restock? 

Tbh wierd/weird dolls will not be very rare anymore lol


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 13, 2017)

I need it.
Please restock.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jan 13, 2017)

JUSTIN MAKE MOAR DOLL PL kthxbye


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 13, 2017)

Darn.. missed it!! ＞﹏＜


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 13, 2017)

Restock!
I repeapt, restock!
Go, go go!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 13, 2017)

Im so glad I was alerted about the Wierd Doll this morning


----------



## cIementine (Jan 13, 2017)

one left


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 13, 2017)

welp.
Gone.
I hope they don't disappear.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Jan 13, 2017)

Watch as tomorrow they turn into Spoiled Turnips or something XD

Awww Sucks that they sold out so quickly ;-;


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 13, 2017)

it's 3:45 am atm and I'm losing sleep over a damn sketchy collectible that may not even be permanent lmao restock pls so I can sleep


----------



## cIementine (Jan 13, 2017)

bit awkward that it went from one of the rarest collectibles to less rare than the yellow letter


----------



## Chicha (Jan 13, 2017)

Holy crap, I didn't know that staff would actually restock it! o_o

I missed out on it rip


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 13, 2017)

Could I get one too please please? ;;


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 13, 2017)

I got one


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 13, 2017)

Restock! Thanks~


----------



## Chicha (Jan 13, 2017)

Just got one, thank you! 

There's still a few left, everyone!


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 13, 2017)

Sirena said:


> Just got one, thank you!
> 
> There's still a few left, everyone!



Yellow is the best >~<


----------



## Chicha (Jan 13, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> Yellow is the best >~<



It really is!


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 13, 2017)

Restock! :0


----------



## mogyay (Jan 13, 2017)

ooo i want one, time to refresh like a maniac. not holding my breath on their legitness though. also congrats dad


----------



## cornimer (Jan 13, 2017)

This is the most fishy thing I have ever seen.
*refreshes 1000 times anyways*


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 13, 2017)

Omg... I missed it again. T_T

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it 1 per account/person?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 13, 2017)

yay i lucked out! i'm probably cursed now


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 13, 2017)

Omg.. thank god... and mods!!  lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 13, 2017)

_"You mean January of 2017?"_

Well what do you know? They did it. And I got one of my own!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Give.  Me.  A.  Doll.  Please.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Give.  Me.  A.  Doll.  Please.



seems like they restocked about 2hrs ago, what bad luck!


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 13, 2017)

Made it on the last restock lol first I was like: 





Cause I missed the first like 2 stocks...

Then I was like: 





Seriously though are we going be able keep these cute yellow dollys?​


----------



## Kaiserin (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks like I missed a restock.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Same.  They'd better restock it now before I scream.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 13, 2017)

Time to enjoy owning a Wierd Doll for like 5 hours


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Yep.  Finally got one, but sadly we probably won't get to keep it.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 13, 2017)

I like how it is yellow. Yellow is the best


----------



## Zireael (Jan 13, 2017)

WHAT EVEN IS THIS THING

Idk why I bothered buying it but I did. Now I'm cool.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 14, 2017)

gathered together at last











All the Dolls
<-------


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Please even if they disappear I need to have one.  *Cries*



hopefully even if they do disappear from view they'll still be in our inventory, similar to valentine's roses, ready to display once again on the next.... Friday... the 13th!!!!


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 14, 2017)

King Dad said:


> hopefully even if they do disappear from view they'll still be in our inventory, similar to valentine's roses, ready to display once again on the next.... Friday... the 13th!!!!



THAT STILL SUCKS THOUGH nooooo ;-;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2017)

they're gunna throw them all IN THE TRASH once it hits midnight


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 14, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> they're gunna throw them all IN THE TRASH once it hits midnight



your gunna make me cry ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 14, 2017)

petition to make a wired doll collectible


----------



## Mistymayz (Jan 14, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> petition to make a wired doll collectible



like this? it has wires


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 14, 2017)

Mistymayz said:


> like this? it has wiresView attachment 192359



it's beautiful

too beautiful

tbt couldn't handle this level of beauty


----------



## Piezahummy (Jan 14, 2017)

OMG i just saw mine 3 seconds ago and then i saw it again and it's a yellow candy but it's named wierd doll.
It was a prank.
Or the item will change randomly everyday to a new collectible.
But more likely it's a prank.
Got'em!


----------



## cIementine (Jan 14, 2017)

i'm crushed


----------



## sej (Jan 14, 2017)

i'm sad
my dreams are crushed


----------



## Luciaaaa (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm so confused. My weird doll has turned into Candy? :S


----------



## cIementine (Jan 14, 2017)

well this is awkward


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

King Dad is gonna be so sad when he sees this, I feel so baaaaad :-(((((((


----------



## cornimer (Jan 14, 2017)

*cries in a corner*


----------



## Peter (Jan 14, 2017)

RIP wierd dolls 

(2017-2017)


----------



## cIementine (Jan 14, 2017)

technically the wierd doll still lives by name, it just looks like the most disappointing of the halloween candies.
edit: never mind


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Kill me now.


----------



## chapstick (Jan 14, 2017)

rip


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

How dare thee remove thy wierd doll


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 14, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> _"You mean January of 2017?"_
> 
> Well what do you know? They did it. And I got one of my own!



haha, i had forgotten you said that last year in the Petition thread, nice!



Petey Piranha said:


> King Dad is gonna be so sad when he sees this, I feel so baaaaad :-(((((((



no way, i'm not sad-- yesterday was awesome!!

i think we all realized that 150 Weird Dolls at 1 tbt each wasn't gonna be permanent, lol. they were either going to eventually vanish like the Christmas lights, turn into something else (i was imagining a pile of ash), or-- what i was hoping for-- turn inactive in our inventories until the next Friday the 13th...  and the next one will be in October of this year, so imma hold onto this weird yellow candy, juuuuust in case... 

and yellow Weird Doll turning into a yellow candy- how perfect is that!  now every time i see a yellow candy here, i'll be wondering, was that a Weird Doll once?

plus Weird Doll being associated with Friday the 13th is now part of TBT canon, pretty cool, lol!

but most importantly, wasn't it great having a Weird Doll, even if it was for just one day?  
wasn't it great seeing Weird Dolls all over the site?  
in fact, that was better than a small restock of permanent Weird Dolls: having 100 plus members with the chance to own and display a Weird Doll of their own on the most appropriate of days, Friday the 13th!
so no, i'm not sad, and nobody should feel bad-- i'm tickled pink, and i say Thank you, staff, for putting a little something fun and Weird together for us yesterday!

Horus might feel bad though, that's a lot of yellow candy he's stuck with now, rip


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

King Dad said:


> haha, i had forgotten you said that last year in the Petition thread, nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were just so excited when they appeared, I got worried about all the disappointment! I agree, every Friday the 13th has been great here thanks to the woods, and pranking us was hilarious. April Fools was a riot last year. I also agree that, that we all probably knew the dolls wouldn't last, but many of us got our hopes up LOL (I know I did). Anyways, I'm glad to see that you're happy, and that you got to have your "Weird" doll after all! I'm still rooting for you to get a permanent doll one day though


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 14, 2017)

Why did my beautiful turn into candy?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey wait. What if the weird doll can only be original if its Friday the 13th.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 15, 2017)

I love how it still says "wierd doll"

it's a complete lie in every sense


----------



## Horus (Jan 15, 2017)

King Dad said:


> Horus might feel bad though, that's a lot of yellow candy he's stuck with now, rip



rip in pieces of candy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 15, 2017)

Not a real piece of candy, not a real weird doll, it's just fake everything. At least I didn't have to change my line-up XD


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2017)

King Dad said:


> [way too much positivity]



"don't cry because it's over; smile because it happened".



Horus said:


> rip in pieces of candy



this is the yellow for all the pain given


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey guys. What if the weird doll we got for Friday The 13th somehow transformed to this?

*--->*
*<---* (Totally stolen from this.)


----------



## cornimer (Jan 15, 2017)

My wierd doll turned into a regular yellow candy it doesn't say Wierd Doll anymore


----------



## Zireael (Jan 15, 2017)

VanessaMay18 said:


> My wierd doll turned into a regular yellow candy it doesn't say Wierd Doll anymore



Same. I think if you make any alterations to your collectible lineup at all then it changes to a regular yellow candy. 

Oh well, back into the hidden collectibles it goes.


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 15, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> Same. I think if you make any alterations to your collectible lineup at all then it changes to a regular yellow candy.
> 
> Oh well, back into the hidden collectibles it goes.



Then I'll never touch my three collectibles again.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 15, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> Same. I think if you make any alterations to your collectible lineup at all then it changes to a regular yellow candy.
> 
> Oh well, back into the hidden collectibles it goes.



ah, so the "wierd doll" title is just a glitch then i guess, until you alter your lineup, like the question mark collectibles...  
rip my question marks, you will be missed...


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 15, 2017)

Seriously not a funny prank at all. I'm actually upset. Stalked TBT all day just to get that stupid doll only to have it turn into a lame candy. Lol cool. :/


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll be impressed if anyone can hold out on altering their lineup, in order to keep the "wierd doll" title displayed.

does anyone know whether, merely receiving a collectible from somebody will cause the "wierd doll" title to disappear??


----------

